# In ear earphones + Portable Amp for 2.5k



## reflexx20 (Sep 25, 2011)

hey guyz...

i have a budget of 2.5k for In ear earphones + Amplifier and i have decided to go with Fiio E5 Amplifier ==  0.95k
and  Skull candy Smokin Buds Rasta == 1.45k

Total=  2.4k

Further suggestions are welcome...


----------



## baccilus (Sep 25, 2011)

The amp you have selected is good but don't go for Skullcandy IEM. The best option is Brainwavz M1. Get it from Pristine note for Rs1580. Also ask him if he has a deal on Amp+IEM combo.
I just heard these for the first time yesterday and I was blown away. They are the best thing in that price range and also have a very good build quality.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 25, 2011)

jus clearing my doubts do the IEMs have same amt bass compared to the headphones


----------



## baccilus (Sep 25, 2011)

I have never heard a headphone but M1 has ample amount of bass. From what I have read, headphones sound a little more "airy".


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2011)

Why are you going for AMP ? You can find easy driving (low impedance) IEMs withing 2.5k. No need of AMP.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 25, 2011)

Faun said:


> Why are you going for AMP ? You can find easy driving (low impedance) IEMs withing 2.5k. No need of AMP.



so u mean amps only suitable for audiophile grade headphones


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

I found the Sennheiser CX180 to be better (warmer+bassier) than the Brainwavz M1. I own both BTW. Both sell for around 1500 bucks. 

Kirlosquar got them recently. I am awaiting his view on the IEMs. 

IEMs in general have more bass than normal earphones.

BTW why are you buying an amp. I remember only some of those 10k + headphones need amps to power them.

Normal IEMs play well with anything. Ditch the amp if it for the IEMs. 

In that case Brainwavz M2, Hippo VB will be good. for 2.5k


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 25, 2011)

hmmm would a pair of Grado MS1's need an amp on cowon c2


----------



## baccilus (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes if the OP leaves out the amp, he can go for the Brainwavz M2 which are considered really great. Never heard them but I know they have a loyal following for a reason (in that price range).


----------



## reflexx20 (Sep 25, 2011)

hmm..thanxx all for your suggestions......now i'm confused whether to buy an AMP+earphones  or simply go for an earphone worth 2.5k..!!!!!!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 25, 2011)

for earphones you dont really need an amp,better invest that amt in a good IEM


----------



## baccilus (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, you will be happier with a better IEM rather than an amp+IEM.What do you think an IEM amp will do for you?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 26, 2011)

D'uh! Why go for an amp when you don't require one?
It will do you no good.
Get the Brainwavz m2 for 2.5k and you will get a far better experience than any iem+amp combo under 2.5k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> IEMs in general have more bass than normal earphones.



whats the difference between IEM & normal earphones?coz I only know its full form (In Ear Monitor) also is it written on the package as "IEM"??


----------



## Sarath (Sep 26, 2011)

By normal earphones I am refering to these; *2.bp.blogspot.com/_tT02qxt6l7k/Sl6v2i8bKAI/AAAAAAAAALY/mDwPfFuD5hU/s400/Apple-Style-Earphones-for-iPod-and-MP3-Music-Players.jpg

IEMs are in ear monitors which we already know of.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 27, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> jus clearing my doubts do the IEMs have same amt bass compared to the headphones


iems have the following advantages over headphones :
noise isolation (not cancelling, isolation)
wider soundstage (you can imagine the instruments being played as if they were physically present at a specific position)



baccilus said:


> I have never heard a headphone but M1 has ample amount of bass. From what I have read, headphones sound a little more "airy".


depends. if you have open headphones, outside noises will be more, but soundstage will be wider
if you have closed, the soundstage will be narrower and it will sound more "restricted"



prabhu.wali said:


> so u mean amps only suitable for audiophile grade headphones


yes, because they have more input resistance so that ordinary noise signals(like static, radio waves, voltages) dont interfere with the connection, so they need more current/voltage(dunno exactly, im grasping at straws here) to properly work, which cannot be provided by normal audio sources.



Sarath said:


> I found the Sennheiser CX180 to be better (warmer+bassier) than the Brainwavz M1. I own both BTW. Both sell for around 1500 bucks.
> 
> Kirlosquar got them recently. I am awaiting his view on the IEMs.
> 
> ...


Sarath, buddy, are you sure the senns are better than m1's? im not sure coz i have nt heard the senns... could you do a small review or something?



reflexx20 said:


> hmm..thanxx all for your suggestions......now i'm confused whether to buy an AMP+earphones  or simply go for an earphone worth 2.5k..!!!!!!



get the earphones. forget about the amps...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/137055-why-do-i-need-amp.html


----------



## red dragon (Sep 27, 2011)

@o.p,buddy you don`t need an amp with M1,2,3.
 Some iems do need amping,but they are way over your budget.
For 2.5k M2 is your best(and only)bet.
Sennheiser CX180 is not at all a good buy,it has very bad,uncontrolled bloated bass with a typical veiled mid range and recessed high(Hippo VB is even worse)
If you are after bass only go for them otherwise a strict no!no!


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO yes, I felt the Sennies were better. I am waiting for Kirloquasar who has recently bought them to compare them with the Meelectronics he has. This will give a good idea of where they individually stand.

My current pair of Senns are dying. I will borrow it from a friend and see more clearly. 

I hope OP has ditched the idea of putting a supercharger in a nano a.k.a. amplifier for a low impedance earphone/IEM


----------

